

Building websites that work on an e-ink Kindle - tacon
http://gomakethings.com/building-websites-that-work-on-an-e-ink-kindle/

======
micheljansen
Note that this is on an ancient Kindle without a touch screen. I have a Kindle
Paperwhite and it most certainly does CSS and JavaScript. It's slow as hell
and scrolling on an e-ink display is very painful due to the time it takes to
refresh the screen (especially because scrolling is done by dragging, like on
an iPad, but there is no visual feedback – it would be much better if there
was a "page down" control).

------
afandian
"The Kindle completely ignores CSS and JavaScript"

As someone who started using web browsers before CSS was adopted and when
client-side scripting was a new and adventurous thing (and it was far from
settled that JS was the winning language), this is really refreshing to read.
Somehow it made me really happy. An acknowledgement that web pages _are_ (or
at least were) marked-up documents. A reminder of gentler times.

~~~
xai3luGi
My favourite website of all time:

[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

